# Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another computer



## BIK30 (4 May 2009)

Hi - Can someone please advise?

I cannot access a particualr website from my laptop, however when I connected my laptop to another ISP I could access the website, I have checked my internet security settings and I cannot see why I cannot access the particular site? My ISP says its my laptop thats at fault?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Guest128 (4 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Can you access any website from your laptop connectd to your ISP? What error message are you getting from this particular website? Is it "dodgy" content?


----------



## BIK30 (4 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

No not at all, its an irish website thats very popular. My internet connection works perfectly, I can access all other sites no problem.

The message I am getting is:

Network Error (tcp_error) 

A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out" The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 
For assistance, contact your network support team.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Some ISP's like NTL for example route differently, I find sometimes I can't hit Irish sites, or they are very slow, but UK sites are ok. Maybe that is it?


----------



## Guest128 (5 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

If you can hit other websites then I highly doubt its your laptop as your internet is configured correctly. I would get back onto your ISP and complain....


----------



## car (5 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

are you running a firewall on your laptop or html or peer blocker?  Stop everything except the browser and see if its that.   Try different browsers on the same client.


----------



## BIK30 (5 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Car - how exactly to I do the above? Thanks


----------



## car (6 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

go to control panel and security and stop everything.  then open task manager and stop all non essential processes.   If you try to stop an essential one then taskman wont let you stop it.

once everythings stopped, try the site again.   also try from IE and firefox.


----------



## extopia (6 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Perhaps someone has blocked this site at the router?


----------



## BIK30 (8 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

I still cannot access the site. I have the site listed as a trusted site.

I can access all other sites, has anyone any other suggestions as to what I can try in order to access the site.

thanks!


----------



## car (8 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

can you ping the site?  Open a dos prompt (start > run> cmd) and see do you get a reply.  Like so for google. 


```
C:\Program Files\PuTTY>ping www.google.ie

Pinging www.l.google.com [216.239.59.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.239.59.99: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=245
Reply from 216.239.59.99: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=245
```
If you cant find it you should get something like this


```
C:\Program Files\PuTTY>ping www.whycantIgetaping.com
Ping request could not find host www.whycantIgetaping.com. Please check the name
 and try again.

C:\Program Files\PuTTY>
```


----------



## BIK30 (8 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Thanks Car - can you please let me know, what do I enter??
When I do start, run, cmd, I get C:\Users\User...................what do I put here?


----------



## car (11 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

as per the code entries, ping is a windows command that simply lets you know if you can see an address, an address either being the network address or the dom name, so out in the www we can see 216.239.59.99 is also known as google.ie by typing "ping www.google.ie".     To see the results of the ping, you'll need a dos window open. 
See the code entries above for example.


----------



## hizzy (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Good morning all,

I seem to be having a few problems with my internet.  I cannot access certain webpages that I would normally view everyday, I ran the cmd, and pinged the address, one came up "request timed out", however another came up saying "reply received from", yet when I tried to go onto this site, I get the " page cannot be displayed" message.  I tried using my business partners computer and she can access these sites.  These are trusted sites, just seems strange.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## car (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

for the site that you can ping, try a different browser or even type the address that you got when you pinged it.  example, for google.ie you can put 216.239.59.99 into the address bar.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

What security software are ye running? 

AV
Firewall
Antispyware

How do you connect to the web. Through a router, or a network/server?


----------



## hizzy (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Hi 

The security software that I use is AVG, as for connecting to the web, I use a router.

After pinging the address, I am now getting replies for any address I type in, including Packets sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0, yet when I try it on the internet, I keep getting the same message "the page cannot be displayed"

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## car (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

care to give us one of the addresses?  might be able to make a judgement on whether not it could be identified by a local firewall as a phishing site and be blocked.    which is what Im thinking anyway, Ive seen more and more sites in last few weeks getting reported as false negatives.   

I think www.irishtimes.com was reported last week.    With other posts as well, its possible its something similar

as hinted above and posted earlier, shut down all antivirus SW and firewalls to see if it opens, it also may be the browser itself so try and lower the security level in the browser to minimum to see if that helps.


----------



## ngwrbc (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*



BIK30 said:


> No not at all, its an irish website thats very popular. My internet connection works perfectly, I can access all other sites no problem.
> 
> The message I am getting is:
> 
> ...


 

Can I ask, are you using three broadband?  I'm having the very same problems, have rang them at least 10times now and have been told each time that the matter is being escalated to "senior techs" and it will be fixed.  That's well over a week now and my AVG wont update either.


----------



## hizzy (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Hi Car

Yeh no problem giving you the websites, , www.cro.ie, www.solocheck.ie, however, I can access my email via eircom.net, and I can obviously access this site.  Will try what you said re the anti virus sw and see if I can access them.

Thanks car

Regards 

Hizzy


----------



## hizzy (12 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Hi ngwrbc

No I'm using eircom broadband. 

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## BIK30 (18 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Hi ngwrbc - yes I am using three.

I am the same as you, I have contacted them several times and I am still waiting on their tech dept to call me back.

Have you had any luck?

The website I cannot access is www.weddingsonline.ie and I could access this website previously.


----------



## car (18 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

can you access google cache of it?  ie, google the site itself and when you see the result you should see "cache" beside the result, when you get on there, see if you can click on one of the links to take you to the real site.

Also try going through an  and see if you can get on. 
Ive used this one regularly http://proxify.com/


----------



## extopia (18 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

Have you entered your DNS information correctly?


----------



## paddyc (19 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

BIK - on your connection that isn't working do this.
Start, Run, and enter cmd ....at the prompt type
ping www.weddingsonline.ie - make a note of the ip, will be a series of digits xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx - if you don't get any digits your not resolving the domain.

Run the same process on the machine/connection that IS working and compare, if they are different then you know the problem is DNS related.

If they 2 checks return different IP addresses I can give you the details on how to put the correct entry in the hosts file on the machine that doesn't work which should force you to the correct site, if they ever change their dns this host entry would need updating.


----------



## BIK30 (19 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

*Hi Paddyc* - i got the ip address, however I do not have access to another pc to compare the ip address.

The ip address i got was 212.108.68.98

*Hi Car* - I could not access it via google, but I can access it via http://proxify.com/ - thanks!


----------



## DubShelley (19 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*



BIK30 said:


> Hi ngwrbc - yes I am using three.
> 
> I am the same as you, I have contacted them several times and I am still waiting on their tech dept to call me back.
> 
> ...


 
I'm exactly the same - using 3 broadband!! It's very annoying not being able to access the site!!!


----------



## car (19 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*



> *Hi Car* - I could not access it via google, but I can access it via http://proxify.com/ - thanks!



Great.

Ive been discussing this amongst colleagues and Im hearing murmurings coming from offices of people using windows  security  downloads and being denied access to sites, the onecare suite specifically.   

Im thinking false positive http blocks then.  Id still go the route of disabling all security to see if its that.  

Only other solution could be the 3g card.   Ive an o2 card that I just tested with weddigsonline and it was ok.


----------



## paddyc (19 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*



BIK30 said:


> The ip address i got was 212.108.68.98


 
Thats the correct ip address, I'm on an eircom connecion and can view it fine and am using the same IP.

So it may well be some windows update as suggested...you could try adding it to the list of trusted sites (assuming your using IE) 

Tools, internet options and put it in the trusted sites, also just make sure in not in the blocked sites.

Failing something client side maybe 3 have blocked traffic destined to the site as you say the proxy is working for you.


----------



## BIK30 (22 May 2009)

*Re: Cannot acces a particular website from my Laptop - but I can from another compute*

*PaddyC* - yes I added the web address as a trusted site.

*Car -* I disabled all security.

Still no luck, with the above. So I guess the problem is with 3.

I have just spoken to 3 again this morning and they said they are still working on it, you'd wonder how long its going to take them to resolve it, they couldnt give me a timeline....................

*DubShelley - *have you had any joy with 3 on this issue?

So in the meantime I am accessing www.weddingsonline.ie via www.proxify.com


----------

